# One interesting cool LP on German label Musik Und Ihe Zen-Das Alt Werk Division Wow!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Jehan Ciconia on side a, Jean Cygnone aka French, on side b we have intriguing composers at the dawn of early renaissance: Leonel Powel (1445),
John Dunstable (1386--1453),
Johannes De Lymburgia: rad!!!
Johannes Brasart) hmmm never heard of this guy help me out here?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There are a handful of things by Brassart on record

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/composers/6655--brassart


----------

